# GO LOOK AT THE MOON!



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

For the rest of tonight I believe, Venus and Jupiter are both very very close to the moon in the sky. You'll see the moon and these 2 planets forming a triangle, you will see 2 really bright lights by the moon. Check it out, it's pretty cool. This won't happen again until 05-11-2011



> The most spectacular celestial sight during these final days of November is reserved for the early evening sky, as Jupiter and Venus, the two brightest planets, draw closer together.
> 
> The waxing crescent moon will join the planets on the first evening of December for a striking celestial trio.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Alright, I'll go look but you better not make a fool of me..lol


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

rofl well..... wellllll?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

What moon... all I see are stars?


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

lol well then clearly the moon disappeared


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah but I wanted to see it 

It is true though I googled it LOL

Not that I didn't believe you I just wanted to read about it


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

There was too much overcast I couldn't find it. Heck, it's been so long I didn't even know if it was in the east or the west..lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We all got to ee it here. It was magical almost. The weather guy aid it would happen again until 2052. I will have to google and find out who is right.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

yea we saw it up our way ..err..down our way, depending on how yall look at it! lol. it was pretty kewl, earlier in the afternoon the clouds were in the way (it rained here yesterday) but about 8 -ish it cleared up to a nice sky. just reallllly cooold!!! brrr!!!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

My son and I missed it. All it did was snow for the last couple days so we couldn't see anything.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

aww..i wish it snowed here..=(


----------



## Jacqueline (Oct 23, 2008)

*I saw it !*

It was super cool knowing that I wouldn't see that again until I'm 80 something, but the sight itself wasn't so great. It just looked like 3 little stars..


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

wasn't the moon like a real skinny mac tonight?


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I think you guys can still see it a very slight bit for the next couple of evenings (look early in the evening).

I saw it tonight again, but the planets weren't near as close to the moon, or quite as bright. They were really far away from the moon this evening, but it still looked neat.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I saw it on my way home from work (the first night). I almost crashed...lol. It was very very bright. I have a telescope I should have brought it out. :hammer:


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I saw this the first night, riding in my friends car. I thought it was beautiful. Little did I know what it was till I got on here, I would of taken a pic if I knew it was so rare of a sight.


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

I saw it! It was soooo AWESOME!!


----------

